# Is heart worm and flea medication on same day ok?



## trisha2766 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it ok to give dogs their heartworm and flea medications on the same day? 

My mom gives her dog hers a few days apart from each other. She thought maybe it wouldn't be good for them to get 2 different drugs at the same time. 

I think it will be much easier for me to remember if I do them both on the same day each month


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Probably depends on what you're using. Our vet told us to space them at least a week apart. So we give the heartworm on the 1st of the month and the flea med on the 15th.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
i also do the first and the 15th
jamie


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I space mine out by a week, I do mine on the 7th and 15th of the month. That way I'm not putting too many chemicals into their body at once, and if there is a reaction then I'll be better able to pinpoint the problem.


----------



## trisha2766 (Feb 25, 2009)

well, maybe I shouldn't do them on the same day either then. I'll have to come up with some way to remember when to give them to her.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I wait a minimum of 10 days to 2 wks., and never, ever on the same day.


----------

